# hazte cuenta o haz de cuenta?



## fenixpollo

¿Hay alguna diferencia entre *hazte cuenta* y *haz de cuenta*?  (hilo anterior como punto de referencia)

¿Ustedes se acostumbran a _escribir_ esta frase, o solamente se escucha?

¿Hay preferencia regional o es pura preferencia personal?

¿En la Argentina, es común decir hacé de cuenta?  Hacete cuenta?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fernando

Para mí, sólo "hazte cuenta (que)". No es muy frecuente pero se oye, sobre todo en gente mayor. Nunca he oído haz de cuenta (aunque no me suena muy raro).


----------



## lazarus1907

_Esto es lo que dice el PDP:_



> _*hacer(se) (de) cuenta.* La locución hacer(se) cuenta se emplea en España con los sentidos de ‘darse cuenta o hacerse cargo’ e ‘imaginar o dar por hecho’; en ambos casos se construye con un complemento introducido por la preposición *de*, que puede omitirse por consabido: «No se hacía cuenta de su magnitud» (Villena Burdel [Esp. 1995]); «—Enséñamelo. —¿Para qué? Hazte cuenta de que lo he roto» (BVallejo Trampas [Esp. 1994]). Como se ve en este último ejemplo, si el complemento es una oración subordinada introducida por la conjunción que, en el habla esmerada debe mantenerse la preposición de, aunque sea frecuente suprimirla en la lengua coloquial (→ queísmo):  «Haz cuenta que lo echas a un pozo»
> 
> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Por si alguien se lo pregunta, "darse cuenta" siempre llave preposición "de".


----------



## Fernando

Me temo que soy queísta.


----------



## grumpus

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre *hazte cuenta* y *haz de cuenta*?  (hilo anterior como punto de referencia)
> 
> ¿Ustedes se acostumbran a _escribir_ esta frase, o solamente se escucha?
> 
> ¿Hay preferencia regional o es pura preferencia personal?
> 
> ¿En la Argentina, es común decir hacé de cuenta?  Hacete cuenta?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.




Hola Pollo y los demas
"hazte cuenta" se dice frecuentamente en Mexico, pero nunca he oido "haganse cuenta".
A lo mejor es como frase hecha. 

Saludos del ex-residente del desierto del suroeste (anteriormente mexicano),
Grumpus


----------



## Rayines

> ¿En la Argentina, es común decir hacé de cuenta?


*Sí, ésa es la expresión: "Hacé de cuenta que no tenés ese dinero, para no gastarlo." (por decir). La expresión más "hispánica", pero que no es la que usamos, sería: "Haz de cuenta". No decimos "hazte/**hacete cuenta".  *


----------



## gato2

¿Y que significa?


----------



## diegodbs

En mi entorno nunca he oído "hacerse cuenta" sino "darse cuenta". Las pocas veces que he oído decir "hazte cuenta" han sido en Andalucía. No sé si ha sido casualidad o no, pero la expresión "hacerse cuenta" me suena rara (no quiero decir "incorrecta"), seguramente porque en Madrid no se utiliza tanto como en otras partes.


----------



## fenixpollo

Gracias a mi Reina,  y a todos por sus opiniones. Sin embargo, sigo con dudas.





			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> En mi entorno nunca he oído "hacerse cuenta" sino "darse cuenta".


 Entonces, 
_"Haz de cuenta (de) que no tienes ese dinero, para no gastarlo."_ 
significa lo mismo que la frase argentina,
_"Hacé de cuenta (de) que no tienes ese dinero, para no gastarlo."_ 
significa lo mismo que la versión mexicana,
_"Hazte cuenta (de) que no tienes ese dinero, para no gastarlo."_ 
significa lo mismo que la expresión español,
_"Date cuenta (de) que no tienes ese dinero, para no gastarlo."_
¿no?


			
				grumpus said:
			
		

> Saludos del ex-residente del desierto del suroeste (anteriormente mexicano),


 Y todavía lo eres, pienso yo.


----------



## diegodbs

Eso parece, todas son equivalentes.


----------



## Jellby

Yo diría que no son equivalentes:

Date cuenta de que no tienes dinero suficiente -> No tienes dinero, tienes que ser consciente de ello.
Hazte cuenta de que no tienes dinero suficiente -> Aunque tengas dinero, tienes que pensar y actuar como si no lo tuvieras (por ejemplo, porque ese dinero lo vas a perder mañana).

Al menos así lo veo yo, otra cosa es que según que personas y en según qué zonas se usen como sinónimos. Bueno, ahora que veo la cita del DPD puesta por Lazarus, ocurre que "hacerse cuenta de" puede significar las dos cosas, además, teniendo en cuenta los paréntesis, tanto "hazte cuenta" como "haz de cuenta" (como "hazte de cuenta" o "haz cuenta") son correctas


----------



## Rayines

*No, Michael: por lo menos acá, te diría que "date cuenta" es casi lo contrario (en un sentido) de "hacé/haz de cuenta". "Darse cuenta" es ser bien conciente de algo: "To realize" (?). "Hacer de cuenta" es casi "fingir", llevado a un extremo: "Él hace de cuenta como que no pasa nada". Sí?  (Respuesta rapidita).*


----------



## rainbow

Rayinés,
"Lo bueno si breve dos veces bueno" 
saludos
rainbow


----------



## jealindgar

en españa siempre he oido y dicho "date cuenta"


----------



## Besito

En San Luis Potosí, México, se decía mucho el "haz de cuenta" como otros dirían "fíjate".  Un ejemplo típico de lo que decía mi "mamá mexicana":

--Doña Silvia, si a las seis de la tarde me da hambre y entro en un restaurante, ¿me van a atender?"

--Pues haz de cuenta que no, que aunque la puerta no esté cerrada, a tan temprana hora no estan para atender."


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá usamos "haz de cuenta" en vez de supón:

Haz de cuenta que eres yo: ¿qué harías?


----------



## Besito

Pues sí, eso también, como "Dale que...."  Es ya otro uso.


----------



## Janis Joplin

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá usamos "haz de cuenta" en vez de supón:
> 
> Haz de cuenta que eres yo: ¿qué harías?


 
Por acá también, de unos años para acá y más que usarse... se abusa de la expresión hasta el cansancio, especialmente los fresas wannabe.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo no soy fresa wannabe, y lo uso. Yo soy fresa a secas.


----------



## Janis Joplin

ToñoTorreón said:


> Yo no soy fresa wannabe, y lo uso. Yo soy fresa a secas.


 
¿Pero a poco no se puso de moda la expresión hace relativamente poco tiempo y en cierto grupo? 

¡Qué bueno que no eres fresa wannabe! Haz de cuenta que a mi me fascinan los niños como tú, tipo de...con linaje y dinero  ¿ves?  *sarcasmo*


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Uy, qué mal que tuviste que especificar que era con sarcasmo... ya me habías hecho sentir fresilla...

La verdad no sé hace cuánto ni en qué grupo se puso de moda. Por acá la he oído siempre (en el sentido que puse en el ejemplo).


----------



## MTB

En Mexico se escucha mucho haz de cuenta que... es como: imagina que... 
menos se eschucha por ejemplo su forma reflexiva 'hazte de cuenta que...'


----------



## KillWill

Parece que no se han dado cuenta que están escribiendo mal
no es "HAZ DE CUENTA" sino es "HAS DE CUENTA".
HAZ es otra cosa, nunca oyeron, "Se vio un haz de luz"

Y no es "darse de Cuenta" es "darse cuenta"
quien utilice DE en esa frase está hablando mal.


----------



## Rayines

KillWill said:


> Parece que no se han dado cuenta que están escribiendo mal
> no es "HAZ DE CUENTA" sino es "HAS DE CUENTA".
> HAZ es otra cosa, nunca oyeron, "Se vio un haz de luz"


No, además de "haz de luz" es la conjugación en imperativo de la segunda persona singular del verbo hacer.  *AQUÍ *


----------



## madamebutterfly

Haz de cuenta que no has dicho nada Kill Will y observa la congujaciòn del verbo "hacer" Modo Imperativo. saludos


----------



## KillWill

madamebutterfly said:


> Haz de cuenta que no has dicho nada Kill Will y observa la congujaciòn del verbo "hacer" Modo Imperativo. saludos



te dejo un link
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=haz


----------



## madamebutterfly

Gracias, pero debes aceptar que la palabra "haz" si bien tiene esos significados que figuran en el diccionario del link que amablemente me has enviado, también es el modo imperativo del verbo Hacer y por lo tanto estaba bien empleada.  Aceptar cuando alguien se toma la molestia de enseñarte, es humildad y todos aprendemos de todos. Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

*Haz de cuenta.*
No *hazte cuenta.*
La confusión es fácil y difícil de explicar para los que _no son muy leídos ni escribidos._
Expresión muy común en México.
*Haz*, como bien señala la señora mariposa, como sustantivo, es otra cosa.
*Haber *es un verbor *sumamente *irregular, y hay que aprendérselo. Ni modo.


----------



## kunvla

KillWill said:


> Y no es "darse *de* Cuenta" es "darse cuenta"
> quien utilice DE en esa frase está hablando mal.


En ningún post se afirmó eso de "darse *de* Cuenta"



Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> *Haz de cuenta.*
> No *hazte cuenta.*
> La confusión es fácil y difícil de explicar para los que _no son muy leídos ni escribidos._
> Expresión muy común en México.
> *Haz*, como bien señala la señora mariposa, como sustantivo, es otra cosa.
> *(Haber)* *Hacer* es un verbo *sumamente *irregular, y hay que aprendérselo. Ni modo.


*10.*_ *hacer(se) (de) cuenta.*_ La locución _hacer(se) cuenta_ se emplea en España con los sentidos de ‘darse cuenta o hacerse cargo’ e ‘imaginar o dar por hecho’; en ambos casos se construye con un complemento introducido por la preposición _de,_ que puede omitirse por consabido: _«No se hacía cuenta de su magnitud» _(Villena _Burdel_ [Esp. 1995]); _«_—_Enséñamelo. _—_¿Para qué? *Hazte cuenta* de que lo he roto»_ (BVallejo _Trampas_ [Esp. 1994]). Como se ve en este último ejemplo, si el complemento es una oración subordinada introducida por la conjunción _que,_ en el habla esmerada debe mantenerse la preposición _de,_ aunque sea frecuente suprimirla en la lengua coloquial (→ queísmo): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_«Haz cuenta que lo echas a un pozo»_ (Alviz _Son_ [Esp. 1982]).* En el español americano, con el sentido de ‘fingir o imaginar’, se usa en la forma hacer(se) de cuenta, y el complemento no va introducido por ninguna preposición: «Pero si no quiere, haga de cuenta que no dije nada» (Paso Palinuro [Méx. 1977]); «Hacete de cuenta que sos un pájaro que levanta el vuelo» (Puig Beso [Arg. 1976]).*


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Concuerdo con Rayines, Madame Butterfly y Juan Jacob: es "haz de cuenta" (no "has de cuenta") y por acá se usa mucho.

Un saludo.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Acá se utiliza "hacé de cuenta que..." (por acá voseamos) con el sentido de "imaginate que..."

_Hacé de cuenta que sos un pájaro y abrí tus brazos.
Hagan de cuenta que están en medio de un desierto.
_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Quote:
Originalmente publicado por *Juan Jacob Vilalta* 

 
*Haz de cuenta.*
No *hazte cuenta.*
La confusión es fácil y difícil de explicar para los que _no son muy leídos ni escribidos._
Expresión muy común en México.
*Haz*, como bien señala la señora mariposa, como sustantivo, es otra cosa.
*(Haber)* *Hacer* es un verbo *sumamente *irregular, y hay que aprendérselo. Ni modo.

Por eso mismo digo, la confusión es facilísima. 
(¿No hay una figurita en la que uno se da una bofetada?)


----------



## Rayines

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> (¿No hay una figurita en la que uno *se da una bofetada*?)


Está prohibido en WR.


----------



## KillWill

madamebutterfly said:


> Gracias, pero debes aceptar que la palabra "haz" si bien tiene esos significados que figuran en el diccionario del link que amablemente me has enviado, también es el modo imperativo del verbo Hacer y por lo tanto estaba bien empleada.  Aceptar cuando alguien se toma la molestia de enseñarte, es humildad y todos aprendemos de todos. Saludos.



Sí, no había considerado el imperativo, así que antes que todos aprovechen su momento, está bien lo que dices.

y tan facíl que es ser montonero, jaja.


----------



## vitaprimo

fenixpollo said:


> ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre *hazte cuenta* y *haz de cuenta*?  (link como punto de referencia)
> 
> ¿Ustedes se acostumbran a _escribir_ esta frase, o solamente se escucha?
> 
> ¿Hay preferencia regional o es pura preferencia personal?
> 
> ¿En la Argentina, es común decir hacé de cuenta?  Hacete cuenta?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Yo vivo en México y lo que se utiliza normalmente aquí --o al menos en mi región-- es:

haz de cuenta - para informal, tú
haga de cuenta - para formal, usted
hagan de cuenta - para plural, ustedes

En países donde se utiliza el voseo, supongo es:

hacé de cuenta - para tú/vos
haced de cuenta - para ustedes/vosotros

Los negativos para cada uno son, aunque raros:

no hagas de cuenta - tú
no haga de cuenta - usted
no hagan de cuenta - ustedes
--para voseo--
no hagas/hagás de cuenta - vos
no hagáis de cuenta - vosotros

Igual también existe _hagamos de cuenta_.

En reflexivo jamás lo he escuchado aquí (i.e. _hazte de cuenta_,) pero no se me hace del todo raro, tal vez en otros estados cercanos al golfo–yo vivo del lado del Pacífico.

Lo más sencillo es buscar el algún conjugador de verbos el imperativo del verbo hacer + *de cuenta*.

Y please recuerda que para el pretérito perfecto se parece en como suena, i.e. _has contado_, pero ese es el verbo *haber* como auxiliar.

Espero ser de ayuda.


----------

